# RC Racers with Myspace pages



## hrnts69 (Apr 12, 2007)

Iam looking for any RC Racers(dirt oval, off road, paved oval, carpet) that have Myspace pages! I want to do a all RC page for the racers. So if you have one or know anybody that has one, post em up.


----------



## wacko (Sep 18, 2003)

There is some guy in Cincinnati that has one. He talks about his Silva cars and a love of Checkpoint motors and Mountain Dew. That is all very cool and all but it gets weird when he talks about his Pearl Jam fetish and a tendency to TQ and then he puts clown shoes on in mains.


----------



## ronnzilla (Nov 12, 2005)

I got one. have found quite a few r/c videos on there that are pretty cool! it would be really cool to get an all r/c page going count me in and add me myspace.com/ronnzilla1


----------



## dabigness21 (Nov 1, 2007)

i have a myspace but it has nothing to my rc racing...i mean i mention it in my hobbies section but thats about it though....if ur interested though check me out...myspace.com/biggiegphat22


----------



## Billy W (Jan 3, 2003)

www.myspace.com/bwrsp 

thats mine....

Billy


----------



## jayhyper (Oct 8, 2007)

http://www.myspace.com/jayhyper

Gascar nitro pan is my thing. It would be sweet, a all rc page. I got one video of a KSG car getting some flight time shot by a team member.
Later,
Jason
(TEAM COYOTE)


----------



## MiniT18 (Feb 18, 2007)

dude... i laughed for hours about that video... I was in tears...


----------



## badlands boy (Oct 30, 2007)

I just joined myspace. I have a link to my blog that talks about my RC racing. I usually have some sort of videos of RC stuff on there also. Come check it out. Count me in. www.myspace.com/badlandsboy


----------



## rccarpy (Feb 13, 2005)

hrnts69 said:


> Iam looking for any RC Racers(dirt oval, off road, paved oval, carpet) that have Myspace pages! I want to do a all RC page for the racers. So if you have one or know anybody that has one, post em up.



All ready been done......http://www.myspace.com/rc_oval 

I have one as well www.myspace.com/carpy125


----------



## HPIFreak (Feb 17, 2003)

Tim from Team Nomadio here!

www.myspace.com/HPI_Freak

http://www.nomadio.net/hobby/team007/profile.php?id=35


----------



## Tommygun43 (Nov 17, 2002)

Ya'll need to join Myspace Oval R/C


----------

